# Crappie Spoon Sold at Mosquito Causeway



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

For the life of me I can't think of the name of the spoons I buy at Causeway Bait and Tackle. The hook is inline like a pin min but the body is a spoon concave type. They are pretty small and I use them for crappie. Can anyone help me out? I don't have any pictures.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Microspoons?


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bingo Microspoons. Thanks so much. Now I am going to find them and buy them online.


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Get in touch with Chaunc. He’s a moderator on here. I believe he came up with them or knows the person who did.


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah I will have to contact him, I did a search for them online and didn't find what I was looking for. Thanks skellz


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought mine at causeway bait and at west branch tackle not sure if marks bait n tackle has them, probaly he’s got the best pin min selection around.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Try some northland minnow spoons.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

OhioGto1969 said:


> Bingo Microspoons. Thanks so much. Now I am going to find them and buy them online.


Why not just buy them from Causeway?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Check Mogadore B&T. Or, PM me, I make them. You can buy small willow leaf blades at Jann's Netcraft, gold aberdeen hooks anywhere. Clamp the hook onto the blade and solder them together. Ezy-pzy.
EDIT-Couldn't find them on Netcraft?! "Lurepartsonline" has 0/0 Nickel blades 100 for $5.95!! I ordered some since I was out. Now to pick up some sz 8 aberdeen gold hooks to solder to the blades. Some long nose locking pliers, good to go!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Microspoons are gone, out of business. I wanted to buy some more last year but got nowhere. I have a few left that I still use.


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

I remember seeing something like what you are describing at Shines Bait at E55th when buying minnows. Does anyone have a picture??


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got one on my tip up. I’ll take a pic later.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I have many microspoons. Love 'em. I actually caught walleye at mosquito with one. I rig it with a split shot about 10-18" up the line and drape a half worm from the hook. The spoon makes the action of the worm wobble nicely. I catch saugeye at Atwood this way. I use the small ones for bobber fishing, even ice fishing. I've also fly fished with the small ones. I must have 25 various sizes and colors.

He also makes the best and most detailed soft plastics out there along with jigs. His FB page has pics of the stuff he makes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Forgot to say, the beadhead was a custom made for me back when I was helping build their company. It gives the spoon a little rattle or clicking with a lively minnow.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Microspoons are gone, out of business. I wanted to buy some more last year but got nowhere. I have a few left that I still use.


How do you fish microspoons? I have several but didnt think i was fishing them the right way.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pole Squeezer said:


> How do you fish microspoons? I have several but didnt think i was fishing them the right way.


You can drift them under a bobber, cast them with a plastic body attached, or troll them with a split shot a foot above them. They’re very effective all these ways. This is my favorite time of year to use them.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Kenny I still use them and they do catch fish I was introduced to them by you thanks again.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

chaunc said:


> You can drift them under a bobber, cast them with a plastic body attached, or troll them with a split shot a foot above them. They’re very effective all these ways. This is my favorite time of year to use them.


Thanks for the tips Chaunc. Did you go after those redears down in Kentucky lake this year, or did covid mess the plan up?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Covid messed up my consecutive year streak at 32. May just stay home and fish Pymatuning lake next spring.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Covid messed up my consecutive year streak at 32. May just stay home and fish Pymatuning lake next panfisherman


You are perhaps our premier panfiserman. I've never seen you post abt fishing Mogadore however! Likely a mite too far but it "remains" one of Ohios best pannie lakes and has always been known for it's redears! You should get out there, it would be well worth the trip. If you are still doubtful, read the Mogadore Gold Rush thread currently getting some attention. ps-All electric but a couple well charge batteries will last you a full day(it's not real big)!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> You are perhaps our premier panfiserman. I've never seen you post abt fishing Mogadore however! Likely a mite too far but it "remains" one of Ohios best pannie lakes and has always been known for it's redears! You should get out there, it would be well worth the trip. If you are still doubtful, read the Mogadore Gold Rush thread currently getting some attention. ps-All electric but a couple well charge batteries will last you a full day(it's not real big)!


Can’t remember for sure if that was one of the three lakes I fished with Big Daddy Carl Bachtal years ago, but I may head that way next season. We used to trade trips.


----------

